# My Latest Project



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

After finding a 2386? movement on the bay of thieves and fixing it (! broken off dial feet, broken off seconds hand sleeve, displaced winding crown/day setting levers etc. etc., cleaning, oiling and regulating:-










and then purchasing a divers case:-










All put together and working but .......................

I'm not happy with a nonsensical "named" dial, so I'm just waiting for a sterile (Superluminova)dial and handset to be delivered.

Pics to follow when the postie's been and I complete my mission!

Mike


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks more like da Hangzhou calibre 6311 or maybe da Sea Gull calibre 213X.

sm iiH!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Should look good all finished. Could I suggest aging the lume on the dial and hands in the oven (180â€¢c for 30 seconds I think) and bronze DLC for the case? Bam, instant new vintage diver!

Keep the pics coming :thumbsup:

Phil


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I stripped and rebuilt the movement following the 2386 diagrams and it's stamped ETA under the balance so it's either a very good copy, or it's genuine. (Apart from the R*lex Rotor of course!) :blush2:







I'm going to have a look at swapping the plastic crystal for a sapphire as it sticks out from the case, making it prone to damage and I'm not too keen on the bullseye! :tongue_ss: Regulation currently at about + 8seconds a day in wear.

Mike


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

tixntox said:


> I stripped and rebuilt the movement following the 2386 diagrams and it's stamped ETA under the balance so it's either a very good copy, or it's genuine. (Apart from the R*lex Rotor of course!) :blush2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post da "macro" of da balance area?

sm iiH!


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

I,d guess it,s a real eta as the more expensive fake watches some times use them.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I just remembered that I had not posted a final pic of my project watch!

It's been worn regularly and keeps excellent time. That Superluminova is excellent and shines right through the night.

The case:-



















Mike
​


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

That is excellent well done.I think those hands work realy well.


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice job, really like the result. Well done!


----------



## Marc H (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice looking watch


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice result, as said before the hands really suit it IMO


----------

